# Probleme mit der Runnable jar Datei



## Dextex (17. Feb 2014)

Hallo Community wie oben beschrieben hab ich ein Problem mit der Runnable Datei ich habe ein Programm was ich jemanden zeigen wollte und wenn ich auf die Runnable doppel klicke erzeugt er zwar ein Prozess im Task Manger aber sonst passiert nichts.

Ich habe natürlich Google benutzt kam auch auf paar seiten wobei mir die Lösung entweder unschlüssig waren oder sie leider nicht funktioniert haben.

Zu meinen Daten :

Ich benutze Eclipse 
und habe Win7

Das Programm Funktioniert über Eclipse probiere ich es über der Console zu starten also die Runnable dann kommt folgender Fehler :

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.illegalArgumentException: input == null!

Eventuell wäre noch wichtig zu sagen ich habe von jemanden Bilder bekommen die ich mit ins Programm einbezogen habe nach dem ich sie reinkopiert hatte kam bei Eclipse der Fehler

Hauptklasse blabla könnte nicht gefunden werden

also ich dann die Hauptklasse gelöschte habe und wieder reinkopiert habe ging das.
Wenn ich von einen anderen Projekt die Runnable Datei mache funktioniert es deshalb schließe ich eine fehlerhafte Installation aus.

Zum Schluss noch die klasse die die Bilder ins Programm lädt weil als ich nach der Fehler gegooglt haben hieß es es hat was damit zu tun. 



```
import java.awt.image.BufferedImage;
import java.io.IOException;
import javax.imageio.ImageIO;



public class Imageloader
{
	public static BufferedImage loadImage(String name)
	{
		try 
		{
			return ImageIO.read(Imageloader.class.getClassLoader().getResource("gfx/" + name + ".png"));	
		} catch (IOException e) 
		{
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		return null;
	}
}
```


So ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen =)


----------



## sirkarpfen (18. Feb 2014)

Also, als erstes wäre es gut zu wissen wo dir die IllegalArgumentException geworfen wird. Außerdem kannst du auf das Class-Objekt der Klasse Imageloader besser mit:


```
this.getClass().getResource("gfx/" + name + ".png"));
```

zugreifen. Ohne Angaben zu der Exception bzw. der Konsolenausgaben wirds schwer da den Fehler zu finden .


----------



## Dextex (21. Feb 2014)

Hey danke für deine Antwort. 

Wenn ich das was du geschrieben hast in die Imageloader klasse einfüge kommt er aber nicht damit klar das die Methode static ist  :bahnhof:


Sry das wusste ich nicht ist der 1. frage die stelle ^^

hier mal der komplette Text der von der Konsole ausgegeben wird:

"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: input == null!

 at javax.imageio.ImageIO.read(Unknown Source)
 at jump.Imageloader.loadimage(Imageloader.java:15)
 at jump.player.<init><Player.java:21>
 at jump.World.<init><World.java:27>
 at jump.Frame.<init><Frame.java:24>
 at jump.Jump.main<Jump.java:11>
"

von Eclipse kommt keine Fehler Meldung

mfg Dextex


----------



## sirkarpfen (24. Feb 2014)

Die Exception besagt eigentlich, dass getResource() null zurück gibt. Du solltest mal überprüfen ob die Pfade stimmen, da er offensichtlich die datei die du laden willst nicht finden kann.


----------

